# Bacon Wrapped Pheasant



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

Take a pheasant breast and season it with some lemon pepper seasoning and wrap it with pepper bacon or mexican bacon and put on the grill. :beer:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Or....chunk up the rooster meat and alternate on a skewer with hunks of jalapeno pepper, onion and pepper bacon. Drench the kabobs with teriyaki sauce and grill. You're gonna want more. Salivating heavily at this time, Burl


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,
Both sound very tasty being a Texas girl! :beer: :beer:


----------

